# alpine nav system installed!!!



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Happy holidays to you too! You must have an amazing wife! I can't wait to see the pictures.

Sent from my Telefunken U-47 Electronic Response Unit


----------



## bluers (Mar 27, 2012)

only took them with my iphone but u can get the idea!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Out of curiosity, how do you change the car's settings such as remote unlock and chime volume? Those are controlled by the controls that you had removed for your new system.


----------



## ewharper74 (Jan 27, 2014)

obermd said:


> Out of curiosity, how do you change the car's settings such as remote unlock and chime volume? Those are controlled by the controls that you had removed for your new system.


You hold the off hook button for 3 seconds on the steering wheel.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

bluers said:


> it makes up for selling the camaro for the wedding lol j/k.


hilarious!


----------

